# Engine mounts gone bad.....best place to buy the engine mounts?



## bentley98 (Nov 14, 2004)

Engine mounts for my 98 Altima GXE are gone....you can see the engine moving forward/backward while applying the throttle.

Which is the best place to buy these? Shop guy told me that the mounts near the Transmission are also bad which I may want to change along with the
other two mounts


Pl let me know


----------



## bentley98 (Nov 14, 2004)

One more question, I am getting some good deals on the 97 Altima engine mounts...the 97 and 98 are the same? 

I know that there was a model change startying from 98


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The front and the rear are the same part nos. according to Nissan but the left an right are different. It shows different nos. for the manual and automatic mounts for the front and rear though. I would buy the Place Racing urethane mounts if at all posible. I wouldn't worry about replacing the left and right top mounts unless they are broken because they don't have any of the same stresses that the bottom two.

Troy


----------



## bentley98 (Nov 14, 2004)

I got a reply from some parts dealer selling on ebay.

As per them Front, Front right and Rear mounts fro 97 and 98 are the same. Transmissions mounts for 97 and 98 are different.
Not sure I should order from them!!!!!!!!


----------

